# Holy Sliding Sink Covers



## hotcap (Jun 24, 2006)

My 2003 27 RBS has plastic sink covers that slide off going down the road. I even put in the sink and they still flew off. Anybody got a cure. Velcro gonna be tricky in a wet area like the sink.
hotcap


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You could put them where we did; right in the garbage can!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah, store it somewhere else while you drive and put it back on when you get there.

Steve


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm with H2oSprayer, trash 'em. Not only do they shift when driving but are constantly in the way when needing to use the sink. I found a cutting board at Camping World that covers the stove and this creates much more usable and solid space.

Paul


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours are in the storage compartment under the oven. We use it as a cutting board.

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I just store them with my pots and pans... I don't really use them "on" the sinks.
I use them for hot stuff on the table. DD and I use them for our curling iron(set it on)
Also use them as a cutting board on the table.
Even though I don't use them that often I wouldn't throw them out to the trash...









MaeJae


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

They do come in handy for a cutting board or extra counter space. We slide ours in the pantry sideways and it stays put, then we take it out the first time we want to use it. The one for the bathroom sink has never been used and is still in the bathroom closet under some towels somewhere.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ours fly all over the place too







The kitchen sink cover rides on the rear slide till we arrive, then I put it back on the sink. The bathroom sink cover has always been a mystery to me. I keep it in the cupboard...why?







What would you ever need this cover for? Hmmm, maybe needing more counter space to apply makeup??







yeah right!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

We put ours under the seat cushion. In fact I forgot it was there.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup, just tuck them away and remember where you put them








Lag bolts may work though....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey! I just thought of a new idea for a rally...we could have a frisbee throwing contest with our bathroom sink covers...Just make sure to DUCK!!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We never use the bathroom sink cover. It has been in the cabinet under towels since day 1. The kitchen sink cover goes under a dinette seat cushion when traveling.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Apparently the former owners trashed the bathroom cover, the kitchen ones just sit around the camper.

We do use the cutting board at imes, so that stays where it is handy. Rides on the rear slide or the seat cushions when traveling.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Ours made a pretty good makeshift frisbee on our first trip.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ours is left at home.

Thor


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> I found a cutting board at Camping World that covers the stove and this creates much more usable and solid space.


We use the same cutting board. It stays put while traveling and the extra counter space that it makes allows for easier food prep. The main reason that we trashed our covers it that they never sat quite right in the space and if you put something on them, they would slip into the sink. Not cool when you just made a pot of coffee. Also, the wooden cutting board gives you a place to put hot items.


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

skippershe	Posted Apr 24 2007, 02:19 PM
Hey! I just thought of a new idea for a rally...we could have a frisbee throwing contest with our bathroom sink covers...Just make sure to DUCK!!

LOL !!!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

My wife uses them as a palette for painting. because its plastic, light weight and easy to clean.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Foleymann said:


> skippershe	Posted Apr 24 2007, 02:19 PM
> Hey! I just thought of a new idea for a rally...we could have a frisbee throwing contest with our bathroom sink covers...Just make sure to DUCK!!
> 
> LOL !!!


LMAO - A rally event


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

When they ship my outback from the factory, they place the covers in between cushions on the couch.


----------

